# Bridesmaids...



## africaqueen

How many are u having and what will they be wearing? 

I am having 4 bridesmaids all adults and they will be wearing black dresses, just plain formal black dresses with ivory shawls and red silk flowers with a black silk rose in the middle and white feathers around it 

managed to do all bridesmaids plus flowers for £60!!!:happydance:

x


----------



## Pops

I am having just one, my future SIL and closest friend.

She will also be wearing black but she can choose her dress! Our flowers will be orange.

xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Im having 3.

My sister and OHs sisters, I would rather not have his sisters cos we don't get on but I've gotta keep the MIL sweet!


----------



## Pingu

I am having 3 bridesmaids (my best friend and 2 cousins) and 1 flower girl (niece).

I haven't looked at dresses yet but our plan at the moment is the bridesmaids will be wearing midnight blue / navy dresses, ivory faux fur shrugs and silver shoes. The flower girl will wear a dress that will match the colour of my wedding dress possibly with a midnight blue / navy sash.


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

I'm having 1 bridesmaid and a flower girl. I should have been having 2 bridesmaid but my SIL is haoping to be pg by then so she decided to 'step down' so to speak.

My MOH will be wearing this....


https://s7d4.scene7.com/ir/render/AlfredAngeloRender/6333-600?wid=340&obj=main&color=165,213,202&sharpen=1


Flower girl will be wearing something white with the MOH colour incorp.

I love our colour.....its about to be discountinued which means no other weddings we go to will have it :thumbup:


----------



## Mynxie

I had 10 bridesmaids :blush: my 2 closest friends, 7 nieces and my 3 year old cousin.

The older ones (4) wore full length burgundy satin dresses with 7 roses on the top and the little ones wore burgundy and champagne dresses from BHS.


----------



## EstelSeren

I have a male attendant, my best friend Ben, who will be wearing a navy blue suit. I then have 2 bridesmaids and a flower girl. The adult bridesmaid is my friend Sian who will be wearing a pale blue dress of her own choosing. The younger bridesmaid is my cousin Rachel who will be wearing a pale blue dress of her own choosing that she'll be picking in January when I go to Cardiff shopping. My flowergirl is my future SIL's little girl (I already refer to her as my niece and I'm already 'Aunty Beca' to her but it obviously won't be properly official until after the wedding!!) Amy who will be wearing a pale gold dress with royal blue accenting made from the same materials as my wedding dress by OH's aunty! The bridesmaid's are able to choose their own dresses as I've requested that they buy their own so it would be unfair of me to specify anything other than the colours that are allowed, which is where I'm being quite strict as I want them in blues paler than royal blue as my dress is primarily royal blue! :happydance::happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## maddiwatts19

ooh i love this thread! but thats because i love anything wedding related! hehe! :)

i'm having 3. OH's 2 younger sisters who will be 21 and 19 at the time, and my cousins little girl who will be 10. Then OH's sisters little girl who will be 2 is going to be flower girl :)

all of them will be wearing a burgandy colour. i'll see if i can get a picture and upload it.


----------



## Clueless

This is my sister's dress, she'll be my only bridesmaid. I've got it in Cafe and it looks much better in real life. Honestly :rofl:

https://www.alfredangelounitedkingd...yID=3802fa9c-39d0-4b7f-b1c6-9bd0411741f2&pg=0


----------



## buttonnose82

i am having 1 adult (my sister) and 1 child (a friends daughter), both dresses i am having made, my sisters is going to be very 60's style, fitted top of the dress and the bottom of the dress is going to be layered with lots of net to make it very ..... well 60's! her dress will be aubergine.

my little one is ivory satin layered with organza with flowers beaded on it to match her shoes and a aubergine sash

we got a great deal, their dresses are being made by the same woman making mine, so because we are having all dresses made with her we get 10% of the total bill!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey twinny:thumbup: i have 5 bridesmaids and are in these dresses 

left over form my best friwnds wedding 2 years ago
 



Attached Files:







DSC03326 (2).jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## tmr1234

Iam having none i only have 1 sis and we had a big falling out over HER wedding i walked out as was really bad with PND after having my son and she had a big go at me she is all me me me and i just cnt be doing with her face near me when it is my day so we are gunna have just me, Oh and the boys and have are mums sign for us.


----------



## Heidi

I have to my sis and OH sis.

This is the dress although i'm having them taken up to knee length dresses and they will be baby pink

https://www.alfredangelounitedkingd...yID=3802fa9c-39d0-4b7f-b1c6-9bd0411741f2&pg=0


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I'm having 8. They're wearing these dresses: - 

https://www.sexyher.co.uk/product-ED8821-174.html#


----------



## hayley x

I'm having 2, both my sisters and they are wearing matching baby blue dresses :D xxx


----------



## faille

I'm having Violet and the next baby if it's a girl and OH's sister. Haven't thought about the dresses yet!


----------



## babybump2010

We have 3 Adult bridesmaids, SIL (to be) Step Sister and my best friend of 17 years!!! An dmy little sister is our flower girl! 
Adult bridesmaids will be wearing Dessy dresses in african violet then are full length and look gorgeous very simple and have a lovle big bow on the back. 
Am yet to sort flower girl leaving it till beginning of year!! 
Everones dresses look and sound lovely!!!


----------



## toffee87

Will have 2 adult my best friend and then DF's sister, and then my twin cousins, who will be 5 :)


----------



## Vici

We have 4 adult BM - my twin sisters, my best friend and my SiL. They are wearing these 

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_81651_1134426_-1

We have (at the min) 3 littlies - Imi and my 2 nieces. My sister is due in June so that might make another one :D They will all have cream dresses :)


----------



## Akira

I'm having 3, my best friend (MOH) my sister, and my sister in law. They will be wearing this dress https://www.saress.com/shop/saress_sundown-4/pink_bloom_sundown-30/ will fit really well as we are getting married on a private little beach.


----------



## Sooz

I had two BMs who are my best friends and sisters to each other (one a year older, one a year younger). I brought their dresses for £80.00 each off of eBay and did the alterations myself.
 



Attached Files:







5892_1197252618118_1432575835_585644_4349074_n.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 5









BMs Enter.jpeg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 8


----------

